# PDF service manual



## Zenki95 (Oct 17, 2005)

anyone have a link or know where i can down load a pdf version of the oem service manual


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can download various 240sx Factory Service Manuals from www.zeroyon.com in the tech section.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here, http://www.nissansilvia.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=85252

Any of these are the best. THese are the factory manuals translated. have fun.

So everyone bookmark this page.


----------



## Zenki95 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------

